# esta enfermedad ha podido ser curada/se ha podido curar



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Tengo una pregunta sobre esta frase:
_Se conocen muchos casos en los que *esta enfermedad ha podido ser curada.*_

Quisiera saber si la pasiva refleja es correcta:
_Se conocen muchos casos en los que *esta enfermedad se ha podido curar.*_

Saludos


----------



## Thrym

Es correcta


----------



## MiriamArg

Hello, Pitt.

From a grammatical perspective, both sentences are correct. From the point of view of usage, however, the second sentence is much more common and more natural in Spanish.

However, that is not an example of "voz pasiva refleja", but of "voz pasiva cuasi-refleja," also called "voz pasiva con se," even though it is not the only ype of voz pasiva that can take "se."

If the second sentence had been an example of "voz pasiva refleja" (which means that the action expressed by the verb is done TO the doer and BY the doer of said action) it would have meant that the disease cured itself. An example of "voz pasiva refleja" would be:
"María se vistió y salió." (María got dressed and went out.) This means that no one dressed María, but she performed the action, and she did it to herself.

I may be wrong, but I don't think that was the intended meaning of your sentence. If you meant that doctors were able to cure the disease, then what you used is called "voz pasiva cuasi-refleja." It is similar to the "voz pasiva refleja," but not the same, since the former is used only for the the third person.

Consider the following:
Se descubrió un nuevo planeta hace dos meses. (A new planet was discovered two months ago.)
If you said this is an example of "voz pasiva refleja", it'd mean that the planet discovered itself. do you see the difference? since this is impossible, it is an example of "voz pasiva cuasi-refleja". Someone discovered the planet, just as someone cured the disease in your example.

I hope this mess makes sense!
This is difficult even for us native speakers of Spanish! 

Regards.

M.


----------



## mhp

MiriamArg said:


> ...However, that is not an example of "voz pasiva refleja", but...



It is _pasiva refleja_ according to the definition used in the DPD:

*3. pasiva refleja.* La que se construye con la forma  pronominal _se_ seguida de un verbo en forma activa que concuerda  con el sujeto: _El problema se  resolvió con rapidez; Desde aquí se ven las montañas_.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas! Para simplificar las cosas:

*Voz pasiva:*
_La enfermedad es curada por la medicina._

*Pasiva refleja:*
_Se cura la enfermedad._

Creo que  es correcto así.

Saludos


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas! Para simplificar las cosas:
> 
> *Voz pasiva:*
> _La enfermedad es curada por la medicina._
> 
> *Pasiva refleja:*
> _Se cura la enfermedad._
> 
> Creo que  es correcto así.
> 
> Saludos



They are both "voz pasiva." To differentiate the two, the first one is called "*pasiva perifrástica.*"


----------



## MiriamArg

I think my explanation of the (main) difference between what we call "pasiva refleja" and "pasiva cuasi-refleja" were clear.
I am sorry if you can't see the difference.
I'll return to this post, with more time, and see if I can explain the topic in a simpler way.

However, you will use whatever forms and terminology you feel comfortable with, regardless of what can be found in Spanish grammars.

Sometimes, I think twice before posting a response to a question or a doubt. I should have think three times in this case.

The DPD is a dictionary of doubts, not a grammar book. Rarely does it offer basic grammar explanations. you need to consult a grammar book to find the passive voice in Spanish with its several possibilities explained. I now the two lines offered by the DPD are easier to read, understand and remember than complete chapters in a grammar book. As I said, though, the DPD is not a grammar book; it does not contain all the information you need in order learn Spanish grammar.

I will not insist on explaining the *pasiva cuasi-refleja*. Bear in mind, however, that it does exist and that there is a difference between it and the pasiva refleja. I offered an explanation that would have been helpful if it had been taken into account. It is all I can do here. 

Good luck. 


M.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cuando _no se expresa el agente_ (como es el caso de las oraciones propuestas) en español oral y literario se prefiere siempre la forma de *pasiva refleja*. Cuando _se expresa el agente_ (introducido por la preposición-morfema *por* de medio o instrumento) es obligado el uso de la pasiva *perifrástica con ser*, o una construcción _transitiva activa_.


----------



## mhp

MiriamArg said:


> An example of "voz pasiva refleja" would be:
> "María se vistió y salió." (María got dressed and went out.) This means that no one dressed María, but she performed the action, and she did it to herself.



Hi, 

Can you please point out according to which Spanish grammar book "María se vistió" is "voz pasiva refleja"? It is possible that you are confusing "voz reflexiva" with "voz pasiva refleja" (only a guess).


----------



## XiaoRoel

> María se vistió


Esto es una _*frase reflexiva*_. *Se* es el OD y se refiere al sujeto *María*.


----------



## MiriamArg

Hello, mhp.

To answer your question briefly, yet thoroughly, let me say this: according to any Spanish grammar book.

Voz reflexiva is not used in my variety of Spanish, but it's the same as voz pasiva refleja.

The action expressed by the verb is both done and received by the subject. In other words, the subject and the object of the verb are the same, only expressed by means of different words.

Read XiaoRoel's post above:

_María se vistió_ is a frase reflexiva. _María _is the subject; _se_ is the direct object. And *se* happens to be María herself!

In English, you have María got dressed, meaning "María dressed herself". María got dressed is the closest to our pasiva refleja _María se vistió_, meaning something we don't say in this way: _María vistió a sí misma_. "A sí misma" is reflected in the use of _se_.

Pasiva refleja, frase reflexiva, vos reflexiva. You choose the term that makes you happier.

I'll stick to pasiva refleja.

Hope it makes the question clearer in your eyes.


One more thing: the post about the use of the agent requiring the periphrastic construction (the _pasiva con se_ is also periphrastic, since the word periphrastic only means that a term contains more than one word, but anyway) may be cnsidered a novelty by people who are not native speakers of Spanish, but it's obvious to us... at least, to many of us. This point was never argued in this thread. It was not even mentioned until XiaoRoel brought it up. It doesn't mean that no one knew this fact before.

Regards.


M.


----------



## mhp

MiriamArg said:


> Read XiaoRoel's post above:
> 
> _María se vistió_ is a frase reflexiva. _María _is the subject; _se_ is the direct object. And *se* happens to be María herself!



That doesn't make it "pasiva refleja." "Pasiva" means passive and your sentence is active. Perhaps, XiaoRoel can explain it to you better than I can.


----------



## MiriamArg

mhp said:


> That doesn't make it "pasiva refleja." "Pasiva" means passive and your sentence is active. Perhaps, XiaoRoel can explain it to you better than I can. Good luck.




María se vistió is a sentence with a verb in the passive voice, a special type of passive voice: what we call _pasiva refleja_. Even if you want it to be different, the fact will stay the same. You can't change it; you can only try to understand it. If you want to learn Spanish grammar, you can't possibly look at it as if you were dealing with English grammar; not in this particular topic anyway.

I will not discuss this any further because it is clear you want to be right. That is fine with me, as long as it does not mislead any users who are asking honest questions. And, since I do believe that this thread is taking a strange twist because you want facts to suit your likes, this is my last contribution to the topic in this thread. I will no longer try to make you understand, because you are extremely reluctant to accept facts. 

I am done here.

I hope you will be able to understand the topic one day. I've run out both of ways of explaining it and of willingness to debate the undebatable.

Regards. 


M.


----------



## mhp

I'm sorry if I upset you. That was not my intention. However, I think you need to find the book/reference where you saw "María se vistió" as an example of "pasiva refleja." It could be a simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Sebastian11

Re: "voz pasiva V voz pasiva refleja."

Me parece que a veces la terminología tiende a confundir la comprensión.
La llamada "voz pasiva refleja" es sencillamente, el uso del verbo reflexivo. Este es el verbo cuya acción cae sobre el sujeto. Ejemplo: peinarse. Elena se peinó.
Voz pasiva: Elena fue peinada por una peluquera. Análisis: Elena (el sujeto) recibe la acción del verbo "fue peinada". Dicha acción la efectúa la peluquera (el objeto). La preposición "por" es el agente de la voz pasiva.
Voz activa: Una  peluquera peinó a Elena. Una peluquera (sujeto que ejecuta la acción de peinar) peinó a Elena (objeto que recibe la acción de peinar).


----------



## mhp

Sebastian11 said:


> Re: "voz pasiva V voz pasiva refleja."
> 
> Me parece que a veces la terminología tiende a confundir la comprensión.
> La llamada "voz pasiva refleja" es sencillamente, el uso del verbo reflexivo. Este es el verbo cuya acción cae sobre el sujeto. Ejemplo: peinarse. Elena se peinó.


 
Si no te importa, ¿podrías decirme dónde encontraste esta definición?


----------



## XiaoRoel

María Arg y Sebastián estáis totalmente equivocados.
Los valores de *se*, desde el primitivo *se* _reflexivo_ que es un pronombre al *se* _medio, intransitivo, impersonal o pasivo_ que son _*morfemas*_ que dan al verbo (y a su estructura oracional) estos valores o significados que a continuación detallo en esquema. Cada uno de ellos tiene sus condiciones de uso. El *se impersonal* (en francés se traduce por _on_) sólo admite el verbo en tercera persona singular y hace la frase _impersonal_ (sin sujeto), por ejemplo _se vende casas_. El se *pasivo reflejo* soporta la tercera del singular o del plural en el verbo y no admite la expresión del agente con _*por*_, p. ej. _se venden casas_. En estas oraciones el _paciente concierta en número con el verbo_. El _*se intransitivo*_ sirve para _intransitivizar verbos transitivos_ por ejemplo _casarse_, frente al transitivo _casar_, y ni que decir tiene que estas oraciones _jamás expresan el paciente_. El _se medio_ está ya muy _cerca del reflexivo_ (de hecho los _verbos deponentes_ con sentido medio del latín pasan al español muchos de ellos como reflexivos), como _morirse, pensarse, rascarse_. _Pueden tener complementos directos_. Por fin el reflexivo muy próximo a la voz media en que se es el pronombre _*se reflexivo de 3ª persona*_ que generalmente es OD del verbo (y a veces OI). Y aún nos queda el _*se alomorfo de *_*le* en el encuentro _lelo, lela, lelos, lelas_, soldados o separados. En este caso del encuentro de un clítico de 3ª persona OI con uno OD el OI (*le*) adquiere en la E.M. y parte de la época clásica la forma *gelo*, etc. que evoluciona a *selo*, etc. en español moderno. Este *se* es una forma condicionada de *le* en posición anterior a un clítico de 3ª persona OD, es pues realmente un *le*, un *alomorfo* suyo.


----------



## Pitt

Sebastian11 said:


> La llamada "voz pasiva refleja" es sencillamente, el uso del verbo reflexivo. Este es el verbo cuya acción cae sobre el sujeto. Ejemplo: peinarse. Elena se peinó.


 
Lo veo así:
_Elena se peinó._
SE = complemento directo
Esta frase no es una pasiva refleja. 

Ejemplo de pasiva refleja:
_Se venden pisos._
SE es un indicador de pasiva refleja (no es un complemento directo).

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

XiaoRoel tiene razón, como siempre jejeje
Sin diferenciar entre morfema y pronomobre, aquí os pongo un ejemplo de cada "se" bastante claro:
*
Reflexivo:* María se peina --------> el sujeto realiza la acción sobre él mismo
*Recíproco:* María y Pedro se escriben cartas
*Con valor de C.I:* Se lo di a María -----> Al no poder decir "le lo di a María", el pronombre "le" de C.I pasa a ser "se".
*Ético:* Se lo comió todo -----> Se puede eliminar y el significado de la oración no varía
*Pronominal*: Ella se ríe de todo -----> Casi siempre son Complementos de régimen
*De pasiva refleja:* Se venden casas -----> _Las casas son vendidas_
*Impersonal:* Se vende casas / Se culpó a los ladrones.   -----> el verbo está en 3ª persona del singular siempre así que no tiene por qué concodar con el complemento.


----------



## Sebastian11

"Voz pasiva V Voz reflexiva"

Hola Pitt:

Yo veo el pronombre "se" de dos maneras.
1, Como una partícula enclítica que se emplea en la conjugación de los verbos reflexivos: me, te, se, nos, os, se. Ejemplo: Me peino, Te peinas, Se peina, etcétera.
En la lengua española son partículas enclíticas los pronombres pospuestos al verbo. Es la manera de ejercerse la acción del verbo reflexivo.
2. Como complemento indirecto. Ejemplo: Le excribí una carta a mi abuelo. Se la exribí. En este caso "se", transformado de "le" para evitar el mal sonido, se refiere al nombre abuelo, el complemento indirecto. "La" es el complemento directo, carta.

En el caso de: "Se venden casas", hay voz pasiva refleja, porque "se venden" no se puede interpretar como verbo reflexivo, a menos que se pudiese decirse "me vendo", lo cual no creo que sea admisible. No sé qué más pueda decir. Saludos.


----------



## SevenDays

XiaoRoel said:


> María Arg y Sebastián estáis totalmente equivocados.
> 
> 
> *esta enfermedad se ha podido curar.*
> 
> A mi entender, tratando de recordar lo que nos enseñaban los hermanos en mi escuela secundaria, esta pasiva refleja también se llama "cuasi-refleja" (o seudorrefleja) porque no tiene sentido decir que la enfermedad* se ha curado a sí misma*, tal como, me parece, lo ha explicado MiriamArg. Pero, bueno, de experto no tengo nada, y me gustaría preguntarte, ¿aceptas la idea _cuasi-refleja_, y consideras este ejemplo como expresión de tal concepto?
> Gracias de antemano


----------



## elprofe

Si no tiene sentido decir "la enfermedad se ha curado a sí misma", significa que no es un "se" reflexivo, como lo es en:"María se peina".

No sé por qué os confundís entre el "se" reflexivo y el "se" de pasiva refleja.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *esta enfermedad se ha podido curar.*


Aquí este *se* es más bien impersonal (como el _*on*_ francés) y esta enfermedad el OD. La nomenclatura que apfrendiste en la escuela a este respeto no sólo está obsoleta, lo que es peor, es *confusa y errónea*. De acuerdo con elProfe, no entiendo el porqué de estas confusiones, al menos de la esencial _pronombre o morfema_.


----------



## elprofe

Yo el "se" de _esta enfermedad se ha podido curar_ también lo veo impersonal_.

_Puede haber dudas e discrepancias si debatimos si es un "se" impersonal o de pasiva refleja, pero no entre un "se" reflexivo y uno de pasiva refleja.
Por lo que veo es un problema de conocimientos y de nomenclatura.

En la respuesta nº 19 pienso que está bastante claro cuáles son los distintos "se" que hay


----------



## Pitt

elprofe said:


> *De pasiva refleja:* Se venden casas -----> _Las casas son vendidas_
> *Impersonal:* Se vende casas / Se culpó a los ladrones. -----> el verbo está en 3ª persona del singular siempre así que no tiene por qué concodar con el complemento.


 
Según el DPD para cosas se prefiere la pasiva refleja:

*Impersonal:* _Se vende  casas. _
*Pasiva refleja:* _Se venden casas. _

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

Pitt said:


> Según el DPD para cosas se prefiere la pasiva refleja:
> 
> *Impersonal:* _Se vende  casas. _
> *Pasiva refleja:* _Se venden casas. _
> 
> Saludos



¿y qué nos dices con eso?


----------



## Pitt

elprofe said:


> ¿y qué nos dices con eso?


 
Sólo *Se venden casas* corresponde a la norma (no: *se vende casas*)


----------



## elprofe

_Se vende casas_ es una oración impersonal totalmente correcta. Otra cosa es que se prefiera la pasiva refleja para evitar ambigüedades, pero eso no quita que Se vende casas sea un ejemplo correcto de impersonalidad.


----------



## mhp

elprofe said:


> _Se vende casas_ es una oración impersonal totalmente correcta.



I ask this specifically from you. I've seen many people from Spain who say what you have said, but at the same time they acknowledge that they have never actually seen a sign or heard an advertisement that uses those exact words. Is this kind of construction normal sounding in your opinion?


----------



## mhp

elprofe said:


> _Se vende casas_ es una oración impersonal totalmente correcta.



I ask this question specifically directed to you. I've seen many people from Spain who say what you have said, but at the same time they acknowledge that they have never actually seen a sign or heard an advertisement that uses those exact words. Is this kind of construction normal sounding in your opinion?


----------



## Pitt

El DPD dice (entrada: se 2.2):

De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer» _(GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina» _(Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).

Por eso creo que *Se vende casas *no es recomendable.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

En los anuncios publicitarios lo normal es ver:"se venden casas", pero cuando hablamos, no nos paramos a pensar si debería ser una oración impersonal o pasiva refleja. De hecho, la gente que no ha estudiado alguna carrera relacionada con el lenguaje, no sabe lo que _pinta_ el "se" ahí ni si es una oración impersonal o pasiva refleja. 

En este caso, sí que parece claro que suena mejor "se venden casas" que "se vende casas" por ser un complemento directo de objeto, pero en otras muchas oraciones cuesta bastante decidir de qué tipo de "se" se trata.
Mi conclusión es que si vas a tener que decirlo, usa "se venden casas" porque es lo que suena mejor y lo que recomienda la RAE. Pero que sepas que no tiene nada de malo usar "se vende casas".


----------



## Pitt

Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero fijaros en lo normal que suena _se prohibe los juegos de balón_.


----------



## elprofe

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero fijaros en lo normal que suena _se prohibe los juegos de balón_.



¿Fijaros? jejeje


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Fijar*, el infinitivo, desde el latín tiene un uso yusivo y se emplea, a la par de la persona plural el imperativo, para las órdenes, sobre todo las muy generales y la retóricas. Es una quisicosa de la escuela tradicional avisar contra este uso legítimo y etimológico del infinitivo. Ya he comentado este caso en el foro de sólo español.


----------



## elprofe

XiaoRoel said:


> *Fijar*, el infinitivo, desde el latín tiene un uso yusivo y se emplea, a la par de la persona plural el imperativo, para las órdenes, sobre todo las muy generales y la retóricas. Es una quisicosa de la escuela tradicional avisar contra este uso legítimo y etimológico del infinitivo. Ya he comentado este caso en el foro de sólo español.



Pues disculpa entonces 
!Una cosa más que no sabía!
 Y ya para informarme del todo...¿Esto pasa con algún otro verbo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

elprofe said:


> Pues disculpa entonces
> !Una cosa más que no sabía!
> Y ya para informarme del todo...¿Esto pasa con algún otro verbo?


Con todos. Es un uso de una forma absolutamente no marcada. el infinitivo, por otra marcada, en este caso el imperativo. En español además ayuda el parecido fonético de /d/ y /r/ simple intervocálicas, pero esto es secundario. En lo oral, aparte de a mi mujer que es algo remilgada hablando, no se oyen formas como _idos_, y raramente _fijaos, hablaos_, etc. La caída de esa /d/ intervocálica provoca, además, en el subsconsciente de los españolhablantes un eco de la pérdida vulgar o dialectal de la /d/ de los participios -ado > -ao, algo no eseable en la lengua estándar
Pero lo más importante es que es _un uso heredado del latín_ _presente en todas las épocas de la lengua y de uso dominante en lo oral._


----------



## ElFilósofo

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una pregunta sobre esta frase:
> _Se conocen muchos casos en los que *esta enfermedad ha podido ser curada.*_
> 
> Quisiera saber si la pasiva refleja es correcta:
> _Se conocen muchos casos en los que *esta enfermedad se ha podido curar.*_
> 
> Saludos



En los ejemplos dados, ¿se puede incluir un agente de la acción?  O sea, ¿se puede escribir:

esta enfermedad ha podido ser curada por la doctora

esta enfermedad se ha podido curar por la doctora

A mí, la segunda parece ser un error gramatical, pero he visto tal forma en varios escritos: “se … por …”.  ¿De veras es un error, o es que me equivoca?  Si es un error, ¿se usa en la lengua común de todos modos?


----------

